# Autolight Stays On



## jferr1313 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a 2015 Nissan Sentra. Today I went to the dealership because of this recall: The Occupant Classification System (OCS) is designed to classify the size and weight of the front seat passenger and, under certain conditions, automatically turn OFF the passenger air bag. The OCS system is designed to only deploy the front passenger airbag when the front passenger seat is occupied by an adult. In the affected vehicles, the OCS software may incorrectly classify the passenger seat as empty when it is occupied by an adult. If the OCS does not detect an adult occupant, the passenger airbag would be deactivated. The technician told me they needed to do a software upgrade. Now after this upgrade my autolight system is set on automatic and the lights stay on all day long even when it is sunny out. Before this upgrade they only came on in the daytime when it was overcast or cloudy. I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHY THIS IS HAPPENING?


----------

